# simple band saw sled



## Wildman (Oct 30, 2010)

I put together this simple band saw sled to re-saw logs several years ago.   I use furniture clamps to hold logs when cutting. I am fixing to make a bigger one (wider & longer) using plywood.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 30, 2010)

That's a pretty neat sled. Thanks for sharing your design.


----------



## markgum (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks.  I am going to have to make one of these.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 30, 2010)

BOY! Am I dense!  I sat here trying to figure how the dikens you get the band saw blade in the slot!:redface:  I've lived here in Kentucky way too long, apparently.  Out to the shop and build one that has the blade where yours is, outside the slot.  As the kids say now, DUUUHHH!:biggrin: ROTFLMAO!

Charles


----------

